# I'll bet the mailman wasn't expecting this...



## Peacemaker636 (Mar 4, 2007)

I know these guys brave sun, snow, and rain, but I'll bet this threw the poor guy off a bit :mrgreen: (btw, we just had an ice storm here in Iowa).


----------



## Peacemaker636 (Mar 7, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## neea (Mar 7, 2007)

And I thought i had it bad regarding weather.
The suns shining today. Finally, I dont feel like I've got the short end of the stick anymore


----------



## Bev_K (Mar 7, 2007)

Another Iowan that dealt with the ice storm!  "Fun", wasn't it?!

I didn't envy the mail carriers..

Bev


----------



## Peacemaker636 (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, if you call losing power for 30+ hours fun.

It did, however, make for some great pics.


----------



## Bev_K (Mar 8, 2007)

I'll trade you the 30 hours for the *eight days* we were out! 

Bev


----------



## Peacemaker636 (Mar 8, 2007)

Man, that's really bad.  Where do you live (near Marshalltown?  I heard they got hit pretty bad)?


----------



## Bev_K (Mar 8, 2007)

Yep, in Newton.  How about you?

I posted a couple of photos showing our ice - www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74267 


Bev


----------



## Peacemaker636 (Apr 2, 2007)

That looks like some sort of clear whipped cream or something...very cool...


----------

